# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Allgemeines Mountainbike Board >  Downhill bei Östringen

## Dagnih

Hey ich wohn zwischen Heidelberg und Karlsruhe bei Östringen und wollte ma fragen ob da jemand aus der nähe kommt bzw. ob da jemand strecken kennt ich bin noch total neu und hab auch noch kein dh bike was heißt das ich vieleich nicht auf den extremsten strecken fahren sollte denk ich mal. 
Also jetzt nochmal auf den punke :
-Sind hier Dhler/mtbler in der nähe mit denen ich mal fahren kann oder so vll
-Weiß jemand ob es hier gute Strecken gibt
-Wie weit denkt ihr kann ich mit nem mtb fahrn das nur nen dempfer vorne hat

Achja fallst ich hier im falschen forum bin bitte einfach sagen :Smile:

----------

